# Interval Platinum benefit reduction 5 guest certs per year. [MERGED]



## tschwa2 (Dec 8, 2020)

Just received this from Interval:



> Dear Valued Member:
> 
> Effective Dec. 13, 2020, Interval Platinum® members may request up to five free Guest Certificates during each year of Interval Platinum membership. Additional Guest Certificates will be available with the payment of the standard Guest Certificate fee.
> 
> ...


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 8, 2020)

I wonder if the 2 I already have booked for 2021 will count toward my 5.


----------



## twise625 (Dec 8, 2020)

I just received this as well.  I can't believe they can get away with giving a 5 day notice of a change of this magnitude.  I sent some feedback to them on this change to the customer service email and I suggest all Platinum members do the same.  At a minimum I requested that they honor the current policy through the current term of a member's Platinum membership.  I know I purchased a multiple year membership with this benefit as a major influencing factor.


----------



## melissy123 (Dec 8, 2020)

My husband and I both have our names on the Interval account.  For whatever reason, only his name shows up on the confirmations. To get credit for Marriott nights, to count towards Gold/Platinum status, I need to do a guest certificate for each reservation, to put my name on the reservation.  Plus, I do guest certificates for my kids and siblings. 
Interval, why make things harder for your members?


----------



## melissy123 (Dec 8, 2020)

twise625 said:


> I just received this as well.  I can't believe they can get away with giving a 5 day notice of a change of this magnitude.  I sent some feedback to them on this change to the customer service email and I suggest all Platinum members do the same.  At a minimum I requested that they honor the current policy through the current term of a member's Platinum membership.  I know I purchased a multiple year membership with this benefit as a major influencing factor.



I like this idea. Otherwise, give me a refund on my Platinum membership.


----------



## klpca (Dec 8, 2020)

melissy123 said:


> My husband and I both have our names on the Interval account.  For whatever reason, only his name shows up on the confirmations. To get credit for Marriott nights, to count towards Gold/Platinum status, I need to do a guest certificate for each reservation, to put my name on the reservation.  Plus, I do guest certificates for my kids and siblings.
> Interval, why make things harder for your members?


At an absolute minimum they should fix this. Mine is the name that always shows up so maybe they can switch your name with your husbands on the confirmation.


----------



## melissy123 (Dec 8, 2020)

klpca said:


> At an absolute minimum they should fix this. Mine is the name that always shows up so maybe they can switch your name with your husbands on the confirmation.


I’ve talked to them about this.  Interval has said they can take his name completely off the membership, which I’m reluctant to do.


----------



## CPNY (Dec 8, 2020)

Just got this email. Looks like a max of 5 GC per year for plat members at a $0.00 price each year then normal pricing thereafter.


----------



## CPNY (Dec 8, 2020)

Just posted it and didn’t see you posted it already ha.


----------



## PamMo (Dec 8, 2020)

What???? That's too bad. My family often comes with us on vacation, and I appreciated the free Guest Certificate for the second reservation. That's the major reason we have a Platinum membership.

I wonder if they think some members have abused the guest certificate for running a rental business? That stinks.


----------



## jabberwocky (Dec 8, 2020)

Glad I decided to not renew our gold this year. Had actually been thinking about platinum. This just confirms that I made the right decision.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 8, 2020)

melissy123 said:


> My husband and I both have our names on the Interval account.  For whatever reason, only his name shows up on the confirmations. To get credit for Marriott nights, to count towards Gold/Platinum status, I need to do a guest certificate for each reservation, to put my name on the reservation.  Plus, I do guest certificates for my kids and siblings.
> Interval, why make things harder for your members?


We do this also. It would be good when buying a guest certificate that we could indicate we don't want it to count toward our five. We don't give away many getaways, but every once and a while we will book one for friends. We pay for it using their credit card on the II website. Going forward if there is a limit to free guest cert, I would ask my guests to pay for the guest certificate and we use the freebies. It would be nice if II allowed you to modify the primary name on the confirmation to any other name on the account. I can do that for free with Vistana.com StarOption reservations.


----------



## HudsHut (Dec 8, 2020)

melissy123 said:


> My husband and I both have our names on the Interval account.  For whatever reason, only his name shows up on the confirmations. To get credit for Marriott nights, to count towards Gold/Platinum status, I need to do a guest certificate for each reservation, to put my name on the reservation.  Plus, I do guest certificates for my kids and siblings.
> Interval, why make things harder for your members?


This happened to us on our last reservation over Thanksgiving week. Only my name appeared on the confirmation. My husband went to check in. He called me to tell me Marriott was not allowing him to check in because of this. We have never had this happen before.
I am sending my complaint now.

I am also expecting they will increase the price of the guest certificate, exchange fee, and upsize fee for the new year.


----------



## cyntravel (Dec 8, 2020)

Wow I just purchased a platinum membership for next year.
Mainly for family.


----------



## DannyTS (Dec 8, 2020)

It seems they want to crack down on the serial renters. Probably most members buy less than 5 guest certificates every year so I do not see how they would actually make money with this. I do not think this is going to affect me any year but even if it does every once in a blue moon, if it improves availability by keeping the illegal renters away I am for it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 8, 2020)

HudsHut said:


> This happened to us on our last reservation over Thanksgiving week. Only my name appeared on the confirmation. My husband went to check in. He called me to tell me Marriott was not allowing him to check in because of this. We have never had this happen before.
> I am sending my complaint now.
> 
> I am also expecting they will increase the price of the guest certificate, exchange fee, and upsize fee for the new year.


If your husband had the actual PDF exchange confirmation, it explicitly states the names of other members that can checkin. He should have been able to show that and checkin. If he isn't listed on the PDF document, he should be added to the account (if he is an owner on the deeds).


----------



## HudsHut (Dec 8, 2020)

Thanks, dioxide. I'll make sure we have that in the future. It was not a big deal, but I was out in the car with our son, since only one person was allowed in the registration area. We had to have our son take the car, while I went in to deal with it. I told the lady that both names were on the Interval account and that this had never happened before.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 8, 2020)

They say to see the full terms on intervalworld.com, but those terms don't yet include the 4 GC limit...


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 8, 2020)

HudsHut said:


> Thanks, dioxide. I'll make sure we have that in the future. It was not a big deal, but I was out in the car with our son, since only one person was allowed in the registration area. We had to have our son take the car, while I went in to deal with it. I told the lady that both names were on the Interval account and that this had never happened before.


I have actually never had this issue yet. I often place the confirmations into my wife's name to ensure proper Bonvoy night credit. However, I am alwayas the one checking in. I do take both her ID and mine and show both. I have been told that they check last names and the same address and if that matches it is fine. So having her ID isn't really necessary as long as the address and last name from my ID match the reservation. Which they always do.


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 8, 2020)

melissy123 said:


> My husband and I both have our names on the Interval account.  For whatever reason, only his name shows up on the confirmations. To get credit for Marriott nights, to count towards Gold/Platinum status, I need to do a guest certificate for each reservation, to put my name on the reservation.  Plus, I do guest certificates for my kids and siblings.
> Interval, why make things harder for your members?


6-7 years ago Interval “required” each owner on the account to have their own log in.  
If I want my name on a resie, I sign in as me. If I want DH primary, I sign in as him. 
This has worked for me.
Both our names are on the right side of the confirmation so either of us can check in. But the name and address on the left is the one that when you look on Marriott.com with confirmation number shows up.
We have different last names.


----------



## melissy123 (Dec 8, 2020)

I was just on the phone with Interval. To speak to Customer Service, I would have to wait five hours on hold. She suggested I send an email to customer service instead. The rep did have a helpful suggestion, which was to add guest certificates to my Confirmed exchanges, prior to December 13, as any guest certificates done prior to that won’t count against the limit of 5. The limit on 5 free guest certificates will run from December 13 to the anniversary date of my membership which is August 2021. 
I don’t have that many confirmations right now, with things being so uncertain in terms of travel. What I do have is a whole lot of deposits... and you can’t add a guest certificate to a deposit.


----------



## klpca (Dec 8, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> It seems they want to crack down on the serial renters. Probably most members buy less than 5 guest certificates every year so I do not see how they would actually make money with this. I do not think this is going to affect me any year but even if it does every once in a blue moon, if it improves availability by keeping the illegal renters away I am for it.


I'm not saying that everyone using more than 5 GC is a serial renter but this is a big nothing burger for me. I've never used 5 and I honestly don't buy Platinum for GC. For me, I buy it for the reduced size upgrades. That is a benefit that we use more often. And if this frees up inventory from for other exchangers, then all the better.

I will say this about Interval. I feel that they have bent over backwards during covid and been very fair with giving out AC's for a lot of cancelations. Remember how Redweek handled things?  They just immediately sided with the renters and forgot that owners were customers too. I think that on the whole, II is pretty good to their customers. Do I like the costs, no. But I weigh that against what I receive in exchange, and what my other options may be (rent on the retail market, rent from other owners, use different exchange companies) and I'm ok with using Interval.


----------



## HudsHut (Dec 8, 2020)

Thank you @melissy123 :
You answered several of the questions I was about to pose.


----------



## Pmuppet (Dec 8, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> It seems they want to crack down on the serial renters. Probably most members buy less than 5 guest certificates every year so I do not see how they would actually make money with this. I do not think this is going to affect me any year but even if it does every once in a blue moon, if it improves availability by keeping the illegal renters away I am for it.



I think you are giving II too much credit.  This smell like they are just trying to reduce features so they can bring in more revenue.  They are certainly hurting during the pandemic, so I understand they need to look at creative ways to bring in revenue.

With that said, I find it pretty shady to sell you a multi year platinum upgrade and then reduce the main feature of the membership without offering a refund of unused years.

The only reason for a platinum membership for me was the guest certificate.  The airline lounge feature was never attractive and I do a getaway once every five years.  I don’t think I ever broke even on guest certificates to warrant the platinium membership purchase.


----------



## melissy123 (Dec 8, 2020)

I did ask about a refund of my Platinum membership. They said nope. The rep said Interval can change the terms of its membership at any time. I said but I didn’t agree to these new terms, so refund my membership.  That’s when she said you need to talk to customer service.


----------



## Pmuppet (Dec 8, 2020)

I didn’t realize that there was also a room upgrade discount for platinum members as this was a new feature they must have added years ago without me knowing.  Given the room upgrade discount and the handful of GC’s, it still makes sense for me to be a platinum member.

I do agree II really try to help their customers.  I am not a fan of their website but they make it up with their customer service.  Changes like this is exactly why TUG is such a great resource.  Time sharing is fun, but boy, the rules change so frequently it is tough to keep up.   TUG helps with that a lot.


----------



## LMD (Dec 8, 2020)

Guess I will not bother to renew my platinum membership. Even the inventory for the short stay exchanges is not as good as it used to be.


----------



## Pmuppet (Dec 8, 2020)

I would try reaching out to tugmembers@intervalintl.com to see if they might be able to assist.  I have found them very helpful when I have had issues in the past.


----------



## krj9999 (Dec 8, 2020)

For me, the value in Platinum is primarily from the room size upgrades (since I'm generally trading a 1BR or studio).  I don't mind the 5 GC limit, as doubtful I'd use that many in a year.  If you used all 5 in a year, that's equivalent to $345 (well above the annual price for platinum membership, so still a good value even if not as good).  Alternatively, RCI offers 25% of GCs for their platinum membership (which if II took that approach, would breakeven at 20 GCs needed before the 25% off would be of more value than the 5 freebies).  

Haven't been able to take advantage of platinum escapes yet, though may at some point.  And anyone buying platinum still gets the getaway discount benefit as well (if you are buying getaways for friends/family).


----------



## bizaro86 (Dec 8, 2020)

melissy123 said:


> I was just on the phone with Interval. To speak to Customer Service, I would have to wait five hours on hold. She suggested I send an email to customer service instead. The rep did have a helpful suggestion, which was to add guest certificates to my Confirmed exchanges, prior to December 13, as any guest certificates done prior to that won’t count against the limit of 5. The limit on 5 free guest certificates will run from December 13 to the anniversary date of my membership which is August 2021.
> I don’t have that many confirmations right now, with things being so uncertain in terms of travel. What I do have is a whole lot of deposits... and you can’t add a guest certificate to a deposit.



I believe you can add a guest name to an OGS though? I wonder if that would work to avoid the charge for situations where you know who will use it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 8, 2020)

Pmuppet said:


> I didn’t realize that there was also a room upgrade discount for platinum members as this was a new feature they must have added years ago without me knowing.  Given the room upgrade discount and the handful of GC’s, it still makes sense for me to be a platinum member.
> 
> I do agree II really try to help their customers.  I am not a fan of their website but they make it up with their customer service.  Changes like this is exactly why TUG is such a great resource.  Time sharing is fun, but boy, the rules change so frequently it is tough to keep up.   TUG helps with that a lot.


The room upgrade discount has existed since they started charging for room upgrades.


----------



## melissy123 (Dec 8, 2020)

bizaro86 said:


> I believe you can add a guest name to an OGS though? I wonder if that would work to avoid the charge for situations where you know who will use it.


I just tried this.  It works. I guess I can just add my name now for guest certificates for the ongoing searches I have going


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 8, 2020)

bizaro86 said:


> I believe you can add a guest name to an OGS though? I wonder if that would work to avoid the charge for situations where you know who will use it.


Even if you don't know who will use it, you can add it for free now and then when you change/modify the guest cert later, there shouldn't be a fee.


----------



## twise625 (Dec 8, 2020)

I went to add a guest certificate to a unit I have confirmed that I have purchased EPlus on and it acted like it was going to take one of my EPlus trades in order to add the guest certificate.  I did not complete the transaction because I don't want to burn one of my trades.  Anyone know anything about this?  I will send a question to interval on it as well, but, I think their customer service is going to pretty busy the next few days...


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 8, 2020)

twise625 said:


> I went to add a guest certificate to a unit I have confirmed that I have purchased EPlus on and it acted like it was going to take one of my EPlus trades in order to add the guest certificate.  I did not complete the transaction because I don't want to burn one of my trades.  Anyone know anything about this?  I will send a question to interval on it as well, but, I think their customer service is going to pretty busy the next few days...


You should have a link associated with the exchange under My History for "Add Guest Certificate". The link is under the orange Start EPlus Retrade button.


----------



## twise625 (Dec 8, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> You should have a link associated with the exchange under My History for "Add Guest Certificate". The link is under the orange Start EPlus Retrade button.


Yes, this is where I went to add the guest cert, when I added the guest info, the screen was reflecting that I only had 2 of 3 re-trades left.  I'm taking this to mean that adding the guest cert to my existing reservation is using one of my Eplus re-trades??


----------



## twise625 (Dec 8, 2020)

ok, weird, I tried it again with a different unit and was able to get it to go through without getting the Eplus message.  Went back in on the 1st one and was able to get that one to work correctly too, so not sure what the problem was but it appears to have self-corrected.


----------



## melissy123 (Dec 8, 2020)

GrayFal said:


> 6-7 years ago Interval “required” each owner on the account to have their own log in.
> If I want my name on a resie, I sign in as me. If I want DH primary, I sign in as him.
> This has worked for me.
> Both our names are on the right side of the confirmation so either of us can check in. But the name and address on the left is the one that when you look on Marriott.com with confirmation number shows up.
> We have different last names.


Thanks for this info. I spoke to a rep who walked me through the process of creating a different profile for myself.  The only profile we had was for DH for whatever reason, so all confirmations were in his name. Tested it out with my new profile, and new confirmations are now under my name.


----------



## HudsHut (Dec 8, 2020)

@GrayFal: Thanks! That was good to know. I had not realized that the name on the reservation was dependent on who logged in.


----------



## mdurette (Dec 8, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> It seems they want to crack down on the serial renters. Probably most members buy less than 5 guest certificates every year so I do not see how they would actually make money with this. I do not think this is going to affect me any year but even if it does every once in a blue moon, if it improves availability by keeping the illegal renters away I am for it.



Yes, this......
I'm fine with 5 per year.   I think it is a realistic number for friends/family.


----------



## Marathoner (Dec 8, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> It seems they want to crack down on the serial renters. Probably most members buy less than 5 guest certificates every year so I do not see how they would actually make money with this. I do not think this is going to affect me any year but even if it does every once in a blue moon, if it improves availability by keeping the illegal renters away I am for it.



This has nothing to do with curbing serial renting.  If they caught people doing that, they would have banned them from II already.  This is all about a money grab by II to charge extra for something that was already included in an existing platinum subscription price.  I understand they want to increase revenue but instead of innovating and creating a new product like e-plus which creates value for the customer and generates a new revenue stream for II, they instead simply decide to limit an existing product so they can simply charge more.  I, for one, think that II made the wrong choice because this hurts the power users that use their product the most.  Like others, I too will let my platinum membership expire and have II generate less revenue from me.  The only reason I had the platinum membership was because the II account was in my wife's name and I occasionally go on vacations without the wife.  Now, I will simply correct our II subscription so that both our names on the account and I won't need the platinum membership any longer.

I hope II sees a material revenue loss from platinum membership reductions so that, in the future, they learn to generate new revenue by creating additional value to clients rather than removing value.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 8, 2020)

5 guest certs at $69 each is still $345.  The cost of platinum is $139 if you don't get a 2 for 1 offer.    The math is still going to work for most people.  In fact most people use fewer than 5 guest certs per year.  Personally for me since I have multiple II accounts, including a corporate Vistana account which I don't really use (and gets 2 for 1 offers almost constantly), I might add a second platinum account for the extra 5 certs for getaways, platinum getaways and the occasional no reason AC for family members.


----------



## travelhacker (Dec 8, 2020)

I'm torn on this. I think 5 is a reasonable limitation. However, it does seem like a bit of a short sighted attempt to increase revenue and they may not be thinking through some of the downstream affects. @dioxide45 summed it up.

I often pass on deals to friends and family. For example, my brother came back from a cruise and needed a couple of nights to stay somewhere in Orlando. He got a killer deal on a getaway (hurricane season in Orlando -- so it likely would have gone to waste). With the added expense of a guest certificate, I would have just steered him towards a Hyatt Place or Residence Inn in Orlando. 

Fortunately, my brother has bought his own trader timeshare so he can get his own deals.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 8, 2020)

I will be more careful as to when I select to get the Platinum.  For me, I will not need guest certs till 2022, so no need to purchase this until then especially now with a reduced benefit...


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 8, 2020)

I have been adding our kids to their confirmations without calling.  They are all on the membership with us.  They own the timeshares as well.  I guess I will have to call and make sure they put our kids' names on the weeks they are using, so I don't have to worry about the guest certificates coming off of my five in the future.  It says on every confirmation that no guest certificate required if any of their (all three of their names listed) are on the confirmation.   Our DIL is with us this trip without our son, two weeks at Marriott.  She would not be free, so I would just have to keep the units in our names in the future.  I do not think I use 5 guest certificates a year. 

Each confirmation has this information: 
No guest certificate required, when occupied by any of the following people:˜
JEREMY M++++, LAURA+++, RICHARD++++, JOSHUA M+++, CYNTHIA M++++


----------



## turkel (Dec 8, 2020)

I don’t use 5 GC in a year. I actually pay for platinum memberships on 2 different II accounts. Technically that means I could use 10. Probably will never happen.

 I just think a seven day notice isn’t the right thing to do.

Since I pay for platinum to get the size upgrade for less I will continue. Overall I don’t like it but it changes nothing for us.


----------



## mav (Dec 9, 2020)

Dear Valued Member:

Effective Dec. 13, 2020, Interval Platinum® members may request up to five free Guest Certificates during each year of Interval Platinum membership. Additional Guest Certificates will be available with the payment of the standard Guest Certificate fee.

For the complete terms and conditions of Interval Platinum membership, visit intervalworld.com. If you have any questions, please call 800-INTERVAL (800-468-3782) to speak to a vacation advisor.

Thank you for being a member of Interval International.



 *EXCHANGE**|**GETAWAYS**|**RESORT DIRECTORY**|**TRAVEL* 


*ABOUT THIS EMAIL*
Interval International® takes your personal privacy very seriously. For more information, please read our privacy policy. Do not reply to this email, as it is not actively monitored. Please direct questions, suggestions, or comments to customerservice@intervalintl.com. Thank you for your interest in Interval International and intervalworld.com. We are pleased to have the continued opportunity to serve you.

Address: Interval International, 6262 Sunset Drive, Miami, Florida 33143​


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 9, 2020)

Existing thread in the Exchanging forum;








						Interval Platinum benefit reduction 5 guest certs per year. [MERGED]
					

Just received this from Interval:   Dear Valued Member:  Effective Dec. 13, 2020, Interval Platinum® members may request up to five free Guest Certificates during each year of Interval Platinum membership. Additional Guest Certificates will be available with the payment of the standard Guest...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## frank808 (Dec 9, 2020)

SInce I buy the platinum for the discount on up size fees, platinum is still worth it to me.   

Have traded at least 42 weeks annually for the past few years.  I can count the number of guest certificates I have used on one hand in all these years.  For me there is no change and platinum is still worthwhile.  As another tugger has said, I just have a problem with the time II gave existing members advanced notice.  II should be refunding those that do not agree to the new terms.


----------



## mav (Dec 10, 2020)

How much is the discount fee for upgrades? I never knew there was one.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 10, 2020)

mav said:


> How much is the discount fee for upgrades? I never knew there was one.


$40 discount per step. So instead of $99, it is only $59.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 10, 2020)

I thought it was $118 or $59?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 10, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I thought it was $118 or $59?


$118 would be the platinum price for an upgrade from a studio to a 2BR. It is $59 per step up. $59 from a studio to a 1BR or $177 from a studio to a 3BR.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 10, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> $118 would be the platinum price for an upgrade from a studio to a 2BR. It is $59 per step up. $59 from a studio to a 1BR or $177 from a studio to a 3BR.


Well, that makes sense.  I thought it was 50% discount on upgrades.  I use that a lot.  I just used it to upgrade from a 1 bedroom to a 2 bedroom at Lahaina and Napili Towers, but it turned out to be garden view, and so I am wondering how much of a bad view that is.  I know that Emmy (iconnections/taffy) said there are no bad views at the Napili and Lahaina towers.


----------



## frank808 (Dec 10, 2020)

Each uptrade is $59 instead of $119 (i think that is the full uptrade fee).  So 1br -> 2br unit runs $59 uptrade if trading greater 59 days from check in.  There are no uptrade fees for trades done 59 days or less.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 10, 2020)

frank808 said:


> Each uptrade is $59 instead of $119 (i think that is the full uptrade fee).  So 1br -> 2br unit runs $59 uptrade if trading greater 59 days from check in.  There are no uptrade fees for trades done 59 days or less.


Full Upgrade Fee per step is $99
Gold Upgrade Fee per step is $79
Platinum Upgrade Fee per step is $59

Correct that there are no upgrade fees inside of 59 days.


----------



## MICROZE (Dec 10, 2020)

PamMo said:


> What???? That's too bad. My family often comes with us on vacation, and I appreciated the free Guest Certificate for the second reservation. That's the major reason we have a Platinum membership.
> 
> I wonder if they think some members have abused the guest certificate for running a rental business? That stinks.


If your family is travelling with you, there is no need for a Guest-Certificate. You can use your name for both reservations since you are present at check-in.


----------



## mav (Dec 11, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> $40 discount per step. So instead of $99, it is only $59.



   Thank you for the info.


----------



## dlpearson (Dec 11, 2020)

This is terrible customer service, as far as announcing a major change on such short notice, and making it effective to already-existing platinum members who bought the platinum under different rules.  If they want to make a change going forward on new memberships, fine, but it shouldn't apply retroactively to existing memberships.  When the membership expires, then the new rules should kick in (giving people an educated choice to renew or not per the new rules).  But it's bad business to take something away from someone who has already paid for a service (and then to NOT give an option to cancel/get a refund is even worse).


----------



## curly buffalo (Dec 12, 2020)

Three comments:
1. Less than a month ago, we went through a Marriott "update" to try and convince us to convert our week to points for avery large fee.
The rep told us that Marriott owns Interval, so no surprise that they would try to squeeze more fees out of members.
2. If we have family or friends traveling on the same trip, we sometimes leave our name on the guest certificate and add their names. On one occasion, we had 4 units, 9 people, and even after giving a written list of whom was in each condo and speaking to the desk manager, they had all 9 people listed in one condo for 4 days.
3. On our last 3 trips(10 total Marriott weeks, Marriott Customer In-service has refused to give us credit for any Marriott nights in any of the travelers' Bonvoy accounts.
What's the trick to getting those nights posted, as the property managers have sent emails to Bonvoy but Bonvoy still will not post those nights.

Thank you.


----------



## rversde (Dec 12, 2020)

I am fairly new at this. I’m a platinum member and I’ve always had to pay for certificates.$300. This thread refers to free certificate. They appear in my account every so often and if I book using it, there’s a charge. Thank you to anyone that can give clarity on this.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 12, 2020)

rversde said:


> I am fairly new at this. I’m a platinum member and I’ve always had to pay for certificates.$300. This thread refers to free certificate. They appear in my account every so often and if I book using it, there’s a charge. Thank you to anyone that can give clarity on this.



This thread is about guest certificates, when you book a reservation and let a guest use it. It used to be free unlimited for platinum members.

You are thinking about AC, accomodation certificates, different thing.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## melissy123 (Dec 12, 2020)

curly buffalo said:


> Three comments:
> 1. Less than a month ago, we went through a Marriott "update" to try and convince us to convert our week to points for avery large fee.
> The rep told us that Marriott owns Interval, so no surprise that they would try to squeeze more fees out of members.
> 2. If we have family or friends traveling on the same trip, we sometimes leave our name on the guest certificate and add their names. On one occasion, we had 4 units, 9 people, and even after giving a written list of whom was in each condo and speaking to the desk manager, they had all 9 people listed in one condo for 4 days.
> ...


i don’t believe you can get get Bonvoy credit for multiple units for the same night. When I’ve had overlapping nights, I’ve only received credit for one reservation.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 12, 2020)

curly buffalo said:


> 3. On our last 3 trips(10 total Marriott weeks, Marriott Customer In-service has refused to give us credit for any Marriott nights in any of the travelers' Bonvoy accounts.
> What's the trick to getting those nights posted, as the property managers have sent emails to Bonvoy but Bonvoy still will not post those nights.
> 
> Thank you.


Which resorts did you stay at?  You would only get one credit for each night per Bonvoy account regardless of how many units you have.  If you put separate Bonvoy #'s on each unit someone could get credit.  Did you verify at check in that the Bonvoy # was on the reservation, at the resort level?


----------



## rversde (Dec 12, 2020)

SmithOp said:


> This thread is about guest certificates, when you book a reservation and let a guest use it. It used to be free unlimited for platinum members.
> 
> You are thinking about AC, accomodation certificates, different thing.
> 
> ...


Thank you for clearing it up for me. I get it now.


----------



## timeshare trader (Dec 12, 2020)

PamMo said:


> What???? That's too bad. My family often comes with us on vacation, and I appreciated the free Guest Certificate for the second reservation. That's the major reason we have a Platinum membership.
> 
> I wonder if they think some members have abused the guest certificate for running a rental business? That stinks.


Why would you need a guest certificate for a week you are at the resort.  I always handle those under my name to avoid the guest certificate


----------



## PamMo (Dec 12, 2020)

timeshare trader said:


> Why would you need a guest certificate for a week you are at the resort.  I always handle those under my name to avoid the guest certificate



There are times they check in before us, so I’ve always put the reservation in their names. Besides, when they register under their names, they are responsible for any charges to the room. Putting it in their name gives them the hotel night credit, too.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 12, 2020)

Interval has been calling me every day this week, I finally answered yesterday. They were pushing me to renew platinum, offering a discount. I told her it wasn’t due until June, and my regular gold another year beyond that. Pushy, I wasn’t interested. I usually let platinum expire and wait for a discount offer.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## travelove (Dec 12, 2020)

My platinum membership expired in July and I haven't received any discount offers.  I just bought platinum 2 days ago and they didn't even mention new 5 limit certificates rules. Oh well...


----------



## djyamyam (Dec 13, 2020)

Well today is the day.   Here's the new look of whether you've used one of your 5 GCs


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 13, 2020)

You can also see it when going through the process of confirming an exchange. It would have been better if they had provided an option to not use one of the free ones and been given the option to pay for it instead. There are certain times I wouldn't want to give away one of my free ones and have the guest pay the GC fee when I make the booking. I always use their credit card when making the booking on getaways. The way it is now, I have to use up the freebies before I start paying.


----------



## klpca (Dec 13, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> You can also see it when going through the process of confirming an exchange. It would have been better if they had provided an option to not use one of the free ones and been given the option to pay for it instead. There are certain times I wouldn't want to give away one of my free ones and have the guest pay the GC fee when I make the booking. I always use their credit card when making the booking on getaways. The way it is now, I have to use up the freebies before I start paying.
> View attachment 29865


Maybe call in? Or let the TUG rep at II know and maybe they will change to that option. It is a good idea.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 13, 2020)

I hope to get more 2-for-1 offers on Platinum to make it more affordable, but I am fine with the new policy, since the kids are listed on every confirmation.  I doubt I will use 5 per year.  We have two accounts, one with the kids and one without the kids, so it's 10 per year.  The upgrades make it worthy of the price.  I just got a 3 bedroom for a studio in Breckenridge for our kids and grandkids.


----------



## lorribarnes (Dec 15, 2020)

melissy123 said:


> My husband and I both have our names on the Interval account.  For whatever reason, only his name shows up on the confirmations. To get credit for Marriott nights, to count towards Gold/Platinum status, I need to do a guest certificate for each reservation, to put my name on the reservation.  Plus, I do guest certificates for my kids and siblings.
> Interval, why make things harder for your members?



Give them a call and ask them to make you the primary member.  That is what we did..


----------



## melissy123 (Dec 27, 2020)

So I added a guest certificate to my ongoing searches prior to December 13, just in case I needed to give that particular week to a family member. I confirmed something online today and the guest certificate is gone. It wants me to add one now as one of my five free ones.  I checked the rest of my ongoing searches and the guest certificates have disappeared.

Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## HudsHut (Dec 28, 2020)

I added GCs to all my ongoing search requests prior to Dec 13.  I just now edited a request. There is a section which says
Previously Purchased Items for this Exchange
*Guest Certificate*
Share the gift of travel. Give your Exchange or Getaway vacation to friends and family.
More Details

However, it does not show the name, and I don't see a place to edit the name.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 28, 2020)

HudsHut said:


> I added GCs to all my ongoing search requests prior to Dec 13.  I just now edited a request. There is a section which says
> Previously Purchased Items for this Exchange
> *Guest Certificate*
> Share the gift of travel. Give your Exchange or Getaway vacation to friends and family.
> ...


Are you looking at the Exchange Tab on the My History page? There should be a link to click to edit the GC.


----------



## HudsHut (Dec 28, 2020)

I added the GCs to the Request, and the Request is not yet confirmed.


----------

